# Mystery Snail advice



## rckstr1253 (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't know if this is the right section for chatiing about mystery snails but I have recently found myself buying a bunch of mystery snails and kind of prefer them over my betta fish, except the one betta I have who is gorgeous and has a great personality, but to me the snails are fun to watch and very easy going. Anyway I was at a pet store near me that had 6 mystery snails of various colors and I bought 4. I was thinking about going back for the last 2 so they had a home but I realized one of them is missing the point of the spiral on their shell.......will this heal or is he doomed? I was thinking about buying him to rehabilitate him if I could.

Also are there really albino mystery snails or are they just a different color foot? The ones I bought labeled albino do have a cool pigmentation to them but a couple I bought today with a darker brown with striped shell have an even more whiter foot with better pigmentation that looks more albino to me than the ones I bought listed as albino.


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

rckstr1253 said:


> I don't know if this is the right section for chatiing about mystery snails but I have recently found myself buying a bunch of mystery snails and kind of prefer them over my betta fish, except the one betta I have who is gorgeous and has a great personality, but to me the snails are fun to watch and very easy going. Anyway I was at a pet store near me that had 6 mystery snails of various colors and I bought 4. I was thinking about going back for the last 2 so they had a home but I realized one of them is missing the point of the spiral on their shell.......will this heal or is he doomed? I was thinking about buying him to rehabilitate him if I could.
> 
> Also are there really albino mystery snails or are they just a different color foot? The ones I bought labeled albino do have a cool pigmentation to them but a couple I bought today with a darker brown with striped shell have an even more whiter foot with better pigmentation that looks more albino to me than the ones I bought listed as albino.


This website should answer all your questions and more... I used it frequently when I was keeping mystery snails. Good luck.

The Apple Snail (Ampullariidae) Website (incase it highlights the name... it is www. applesnail .net)


----------



## rckstr1253 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey thanks for the info but I dont see much information on what I am looking for.....I did find other information on there that will help me out so I appreciate your help and all......but I still looking for anyone that has breeded mystery snails as of late, that may know the answers to my questions. 

Thanks again! = )


----------

